# Polk Audio PS10



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a polk audio PS10 10in subwoofer. it's not an expensive sub however i would like some input. is it even worth calabrating this cheap subwoofer wtith REW should i bother buying an EQ and calabratign it and measurieng it??? any input is welcome thank you for reading my post.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sure, it's always worth it to take measurements! Who knows, things might not be as bad as you think - or they could be worse. Either way, it's never bad to know what you're dealing with. 

As to whether or not it's worth EQing, any equalization exacts a headroom penalty, so you have to have some to spare. So it depends on how much headroom your Polk has given your situation - that being the size of the room, how loud you like to listen, etc., and how much EQ would be needed. Most likely it could withstand at least some EQ.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Probably not a bad idea, If your graph looks like it could use some EQ, then you could always try it. Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given the size of your room (looked at your photos you posted) the PS10 would struggle to give you what I think your looking for. You may be better off spending your money on another PS10 instead of buying an eq.


----------

